# How to peel a potato...



## Cooper'sMom (Mar 10, 2009)

This link was sent to me a while ago by a friend...

YouTube - Dawn Wells Potato Peeling Video Dawn Wells as MaryAnn in Gilligan's Island peeling a potato without a peeler...

'Hope this helps.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 10, 2009)

That is totally cool. I am definitely going to try that technique.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 10, 2009)

Interesting.

I'm betting I could peel a lot of potatoes in the time it takes to boil all that water, plus the 15 minutes in the pan, etc.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 10, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I'm betting I could peel a lot of potatoes in the time it takes to boil all that water, plus the 15 minutes in the pan, etc.



Not me I hate peeling due to arthritis in my hands and shoulders. I need all the help I can get.


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 11, 2009)

but, but, but, but.....the peels the best part!

this is the same technique used to peel peaches before canning them, only you don't boil the whole peaches but a minute or two....


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Mar 11, 2009)

bethzaring said:


> but, but, but, but.....the peels the best part!
> 
> this is the same technique used to peel peaches before canning them, only you don't boil the whole peaches but a minute or two....


 
I'm with you bethzaring - the peel Is the best part - both
flavorfully and nutritionally !

Quick blanching is a technique you could use for garlic and tomatoes too.


----------



## jabbur (Mar 11, 2009)

My mom taught me that technique to use when making potato salad.  The big difference is I cook the potato all the way, then blanche and peel then cube for the salad.  A lot easier than peeling before cooking and it helps to hold their shape for cubing into potato salad.  I've been known to do that for tomatoes too when I need to peel a bunch but I generally eat the skin.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Mar 11, 2009)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I'm betting I could peel a lot of potatoes in the time it takes to boil all that water, plus the 15 minutes in the pan, etc.



My reaction, exactly. Not to mention the extra energy required to produce all that ice. This is basically what I do when making potato salad as well, but it seems like it is turning a one step process into a three step process......


----------



## padams2359 (Mar 11, 2009)

I buy Yukon Golds now, and the peeling is very thin, and quiet taste.  I do not peel them any longer.  Other than that, I get fresh red potatoes when they are in season, and they only require running a knife along the skin for it to come off.


----------



## Scotch (Mar 11, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I'm betting I could peel a lot of potatoes in the time it takes to boil all that water, plus the 15 minutes in the pan, etc.


I agree. Plus why would I want to add a cooked potato to my stew? And dicing a boiled potato is kinda messy. 

But, it might be worth a shot for mashed potatoes. I imagine you could skip the ice part if you use insulated silicone kitchen mitts.


----------



## radhuni (Mar 12, 2009)

I can peel and make paper thin slices of potatoes with 'boti'.


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Mar 12, 2009)

radhuni said:


> I can peel and make paper thin slices of potatoes with 'boti'.


 
I didn't know what a boti was - found this photo and explanation - the description says the user sits on it - can you please explain?
It looks better than a lot of abstract art I've seen.

*40. Cutting Utensil*







40. Cutting Utensil
Iron
Length: 47 cm
Twentieth century
Catalogue number 40.
Accession number 88.564. This utensil _(boti)_ is used for cutting fruits and vegetables. The woman usually sits with one leg on the base of the tool to keep it steady while she uses both hands to cut the fruit. The serrated edge at its tip is used to grate coconut. Larger ones are used to cut fish. Each household has one for domestic use and another reserved for cutting the fruit offered during a religious ritual.


----------



## 2extreme (Mar 12, 2009)

That video was kind of neat. I think i'm gonna try it. Since when it comes to peal potatoes I probably cut 1/2 the potatoes and put it in the garbage.  Im awfull at it. im very interesting how im gonna do with this technique


----------



## Jikoni (Mar 12, 2009)

I guess it depends on how you are really going to cook your potato. I doube it would work for gratin, french fries or grated onn top of a dishh that will be over cooked.


----------



## Scotch (Mar 12, 2009)

Another reason occurred to me last night for not using this "boil and ice" method of peeling potatoes: invariably when I peel a potatoes, especially a wonderful Idaho Russet, I find bad spots. Usually one end of every potato has a lot of purple-black spots that I assume are some kind of mold, and I always peel until that's gone. There are also nicks and cuts in the potatoes, which I remove, I gouge out the eyes, and I peel off any green areas I find under the skin. I don't think boiling would cut it, so to speak. 

OTOH, I guess all those things are there when I bake the potato and end up eating the whole thing, skin and all.


----------

